# over watered



## Ukiboknox (May 17, 2020)

Will adding a little bit of old peat moss that’s super dry to a organic soil mix help? I’ve had the bag of peat moss for years and I’m assuming most nutes are long gone, but I noticed that my soil wasn’t drying out as fast as I thought so I re transplanted my seedlings into a smaller pot and mixed the peat moss with the new organic soil that was still moist to help. Did I do the right thing?


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2020)

moss retains moisture more and is lighter than soil making it difficult to gauge the amount of water in the pot by weight---wait till it's dry to the touch before watering again and always let it dry out between waterings---happy growing!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2020)

If your growing in pots its very easy to feel the difference of dry or wet by picking the pot up.
Like Orange said, let your soil dry out before watering. I always water untill i have runoff. That will make sure your root ball grows wide and not just deep.


----------



## Ukiboknox (May 18, 2020)

Was using straight organic soil and more than likely I transplanted too early so I replanted back into smaller pots, but noticed that my soil was staying saturated but the top was dry so I watered. Finally noticed the over watering after the plants quit growing and leaves twisted. Won’t watering til you have run off leave the soil water logged and the plants oxygen levels too low?


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 21, 2020)

Yes stop watering.can you report into a pot with a inch and a half of hydroton pebbles in bottom to take care of oxygen and drainage.also make sure if using soil to cut it with atleast 30 pct perlite.happy growing bro.click on me here and check my thread out..back in the saddle again.its my current grow journal.any and all questions and constructive feedback is welcome.were here to learn and teach.


----------

